# Still hunt club looking for members



## Lee henry (Aug 18, 2019)

2200ac clinch co ga still hunt club looking for a few family oriented members dues are $1500 includes campsite with 30amp power and water spouse and minors under 18 several condo stands in place with feeders .13 members now 16 being the limit with this acreage .more acreage available call lee for more info 813-312-1400 sorry no locals


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Oct 18, 2019)

Still needing members??


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2019)

rodthompson1789 said:


> Still needing members??


You need to call him. He has not been back on here sence he posted this add.


----------

